# American Christian in Israel



## Mamadacca (Oct 24, 2012)

I am looking to meet up with other American Christians living in Israel. I am a mom of 2, (10 and 2 years old).


----------



## Era1 (Jun 15, 2013)

There are so many in Tel-Aviv


----------

